# Utility size Groundmount PV pricing?



## steveray (Feb 26, 2020)

Anyone have a cost per Watt hanging around? I have two large projects (20 megawatt) coming in and we (most of CT) base our permit fees on job cost. My digging around puts it at $1.80 a Watt so far....But looking to maybe get a lower number......Thanks!


----------



## FLSTF01 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm seeing most residential size permits coming in at about $2.39/watt.  Of course there is economy with larger scale projects.


----------



## steveray (Feb 28, 2020)

I've found some good stuff per NREL:

https://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy19osti/72399.pdf

https://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy19osti/71714.pdf

https://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy12osti/53347.pdf

Seems like they are getting close to the $1 per Watt goal....

• $1.06/Wdc (or $1.44/Wac) for fixed-tilt utility-scale systems


----------

